# New blower bearing removal tool



## Jeffdurbin77 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a new bearing removal tool that will be on the market soon. It is a hand tool versus a complicated puller and cuts the job down to under 10 minutes per bearing. The tool will be able to be purchased for under $50.00 and will be available for blower shafts sizes of 3/4", 1", and 1 1/4". Never bust out your cutting torch or angle grinder again. Please let me know if this sounds like something that you would like to carry on your service truck. Within 30 days, I will post a link for a you tube video demonstrating the new tool and a link to the website to purchase it from. Just trying to find out if this is something that would make your life easier. Please respond to let me know if you have any interest in learning more.


----------



## nytefog (Feb 6, 2015)

What is this tool you speak of? Pictures or link?


----------



## Jeffdurbin77 (Apr 6, 2012)

The link to the demo video is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BBjzTZqWko


----------



## wrench_turner (Jun 8, 2015)

That looks like a pretty promising device. It's those sorts of tools that can make our job 'fun' rather than 'nightmarish.' Well-thought-out invention. Working with your hands inside that squirrel cage, the scroll, and using a tool with such quick motion around countless sharp metal edges, I'd advise some cut-resistant gloves.


----------

